# Ultegra touch up paint ?



## Doyleyburger (13 May 2016)

Few minor scratches on my chainset so I was wondering if anyone has come across some touch up paint/pens for the ultegra chainset. 
Have read that Halfords will match the colour and do a very small pot for not much money. Probably the way to go i suppose but just thought I'd see if anyone has come across something else that works.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2016)

What colour?


----------



## Doyleyburger (13 May 2016)

screenman said:


> What colour?


Grey mate


----------



## Garry A (13 May 2016)

Some dealers/shops are supplied with touch up paints for frames in case they get small chips while in the shop. Might be worth asking for a quick cover up.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> Grey mate



I would just go for something close then, a touch up of any description. Halfrauds will mix but only if you have a colour code which you do not have even if you did it would not be listed on their system.

If it worroes you I would sand it down neatly mask off and spray to give a unisform colour, but that is easy for me to say as I have wokred with spray paint for a lot of years.


----------



## Doyleyburger (13 May 2016)

OK cool. Thanks guys.
No need for it currently but I'm thinking long term


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2016)

It won't look great as it's a different surface coating - it's anodised rather than painted. Paints are thicker. Chainsets mark anyway, painted or not. Best option maybe some helicopter tape at wear points.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2016)

Let your bike wear its scars with pride.


----------



## Doyleyburger (14 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Let your bike wear its scars with pride.


My OCD won't allow that


----------



## vickster (14 May 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> My OCD won't allow that


Time for a new bike then


----------



## screenman (15 May 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> My OCD won't allow that



That cannot be an easy thing to live with.


----------



## BikeCurious (15 May 2016)

My experience with touch up pens is that the result often looks worse than the original scratch. Just leave it alone.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 May 2016)

BikeCurious said:


> My experience with touch up pens is that the result often looks worse than the original scratch. Just leave it alone.


Bang on.

Unless you are fairly skilled with these things they are best avoided. No one notices the odd scratch, unless done by someone who knows what they're doing you can see where something has been touched up from Mars.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bang on.
> 
> Unless you are fairly skilled with these things they are best avoided. No one notices the odd scratch, unless done by someone who knows what they're doing you can see where something has been touched up from Mars.



I know what I am doing with paint and a touch up is just a touch up. You cannot lay metalics out correctly with a brush, as they need to be airborn to lay the platelets down correctly.


----------



## Garry A (17 May 2016)

I just covered some worn bits on my crank with a black marker. It looks ok but will come off in the next clean.


----------



## e-rider (17 May 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> OK cool. Thanks guys.
> No need for it currently but I'm thinking long term


long term you will be upgrading so I wouldn't worry about it - when scratches first happen it's annoying but after a few months you'll have forgotten all about it


----------



## e-rider (17 May 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> My OCD won't allow that


scratches will look better than a bodged paint repair, which on cranks will quickly wear off again


----------

